# Chicken necks



## Ringoratter (Feb 13, 2011)

I went to the store to order chicken backs to start dogs on raw end of week. Butcher said he could not usually get backs but could get necks. Is it okay to give the dogs the chicken necks only? If I can't find a source for chicken backs around here should I buy legs or wings for the small dogs so they would get more bone? Didn't know if the chicken necks would be enough for the first 2-3 days.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

The only thing with chicken necks is that they can be a choking hazard for some dogs depending on the dogs size and if they are considered "gulpers". Chicken wings may be good to try. The key thing to remember is in the beginning you want more bone than meat to keep stools firm and you want whatever piece of meat you give to be bigger than the dogs mouth so they don't try to swallow it whole. :smile:


----------



## Kofismom (Sep 14, 2010)

*Kofi cannot eat necks or*

wings. She is a good size dog and is a gulper. I have read that each can be a choking hazard.
I tracked down backs at a grocer that ethnic people shop at. It took some phone calls, but was worth it.
Backs are a good bone to meat ratio to start on.
Happy feeding to you!


----------



## Ringoratter (Feb 13, 2011)

We have three rat terriers - Ringo 8 lbs , Chance 10 lbs ( overweight ) and Daisy 11 lbs. Sophie is our lab mix and she weighs right at 60 lbs and is probably a little overweight. We live in Kentucky in a rural area so I am going to have to travel to get the things I need at more cost effective prices. I will check with another grocer locally to see if he can order chicken backs for me. The nice thing yesterday was the butcher didn't lecture me on giving raw meat or bones to the dogs. He just said "sure, I order them for another lady to give to her dogs all the time". Daisy is our gulper so I don't want to chance her choking. They all did excellent with the chicken legs and wings before so if I can't find backs then I will get them wings.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I wouldn't risk the necks.......they are swallowed too easily. For the smaller dogs they might be fine....I'd hold onto one if you are afraid of gulping and see how they do. I have fed necks in a pinch, but I am not a fan of them from chickens anyways. Turkey necks are a different story. 

What about chicken quarters for the lab and legs/wings for the smaller dogs?


----------



## hamblekg (Feb 1, 2011)

*chicken necks*

I've got 2 pugs (each about 20 lbs) and a 100 lbs mix breed. I can't feed thre chicken necks as they can be most easily gulped. All three boys love turkey necks thou and they are pretty inexpensive and great for teeth cleaning. Chicken backs are good too. I have found a meat packers that will also sell me beef neck bones (good amount of meat!) and pork neck bones (good too). I found that pig tails are great for chewing on for the boys and pig feet also, but I don't like the feet for my 100 lb baby too much bone. But the boys can chew on the feet and get lots of chew time in with relatively little "food" value. ttfn


----------



## Ringoratter (Feb 13, 2011)

I had ordered 2 cases of chicken necks but they didn't come in today and won't be here until Saturday. May just cancel that order. I am on a search for a supplier to buy backs and to buy in bulk. Until then I may try the quarters for Sophie and legs or wings for the little dogs. Sophie ate the quarters before. Daisy is our gulper but she never had any issues with the chicken legs when we tried raw before. Chance had diarrhea pretty bad for several days and looked pitful. Once that passed he did great. If I would have found all the great info I have come across this time, I would have never changed them back to kibble. I was so worried about a balanced diet that I freaked and put them back on kibble. So now I hope we don't go through the diarrhea bit again. I do know now that I will need to cut down on the meat and give more bone if they have problems with loose stool. The breakdown with weeks 1-8 for starting out on raw feeding has been very helpful and I feel more confident now. Just need to find a supplier or co-op that is with-in a decent driving distance ( 2 hrs or less).


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Can't you order backs from the same place as the necks?


----------



## Ringoratter (Feb 13, 2011)

He told me he couldn't get them. I came across Oma's Pride this morning while doing a search but their distributor for this area apparently isn't doing it anymore. My email was returned. I emailed Oma's Pride to see if they have a new distributor for this area yet. Haven't heard back from them.


----------



## Ringoratter (Feb 13, 2011)

I did just find a grocer who will order backs for me.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Great!! For future reference, I always had a LOT better luck finding suppliers by visiting them in person than I did on the phone. You see, on the phone you are an interruption of what they are doing. In person, you are a paying customer there for service. It makes a big difference.


----------

